# Bootzeit

## hoschi

Vorab:

- wir müssen nicht wegen jedem kleinen Furz Linux/Unix neu booten

- unser Linux/Unix stürzt nicht alle zwei Wochen ab, oder wird unerträglich langsam

- Linux-User arbeiten mit dem PC und schalten ihn nicht bloss wegen der depperten eBay-Auktion an/aus...man denke nur an den schonenden Effekte für die Hardware ohne die ganzen Kaltstarts *gg*

Aber, es nervt außerhalb des Server/Cluster-Einsatzes, sprich Desktop, trotzdem! Ich habe es mal gemessen, nachdem kompetten Bios-Durchlauf braucht mein Linux ca. 28 Sekunden (mit Framebuffer auf allen 12 Terminals/Shells, Cups, Modul-Berechnung(dagegen gibts sogar ein Script, damit das nur läuft wenns nötig ist - /usr muss dazu aber auf / liegen und natürlich HOTPLUG/COLDPLUG). Der X-Server (falls benötigt) brauch dann noch so ca. 3-5 Sekunden mit Enlightenment16/Gnome2.8.

Das nervt einfach,

warum rechnet mein Gentoo immer an diese depperten Kernel-Modulen rum...ich ändere da nicht alle zwei Sekunden etwas :/

Parallel-Startup ist natürlich nett, und mit ACPI/APIC geht das Booten mit USB2.0 auch merklich schneller (keine Ahnung wieso...).

Nur gehen dabei meine Netzwerkkarten gerne vor die Hunde, deswegen ist Parallel-Startup wohl auch nicht Standard.

Hauptproblem also:

- Überflüssiges z.B. Modul-Dep.

- langsam, wenn auch äußert praktische Shell-Script (aber ein Shell-Script beim booten...ähh)

Aus diesem Grund finde ich das hier interessant:

http://www.computerbase.de/news/software/betriebssysteme/linux/2005/februar/linux_booten/

Ich weiß, ich weiß, warscheinlich ist das schon in Portage, oder auch nicht - aber diese Shell/Initscript-Problematik will hiermit mal angesprochen sein - man soll ja sagen, wenn man meint, etwas wäre nicht so super  :Very Happy: 

Grüßle

<edit> 

Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, müsst der Austausch der Shell-Scripte durch Binarys sogar ein "Kinderspiel" sein, und dabei doch erhebliches bewirken, why not - optional könnte man beim Starten des Dienstes nach einer Konfigurations-Datei suchen lassen, oder Behelfsweise als Ersatz doch ein Shell-Script laufen lassen?!

----------

## z4Rilla

naja gut aber wielange braucht hotplug denn ? 3 s maximal bei mir, das ist ja jetzt nicht sooo der zeitverlust.

Aber grundsätzlich hast du recht, es "läppert" sich zusammen, und am ende is man bei 30s

Wenns dich so stört kannst du dir ja mal software suspend ansehen...

----------

## l3u

Die Minute wird ja wohl jeder Zeit haben, oder?!

----------

## 76062563

Ich brauche wesendlich länger zum booten und kann dein Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht nachvollziehen.

----------

## Macumba

Jo, also mein Gentoo braucht genau 27 sek. zum Starten bis zur Konsole.

Dann nochmal ca. 10 sek mit Passwortabfrage zum Gnnome.

Meine Modifikationen:

Habe fast alles Scripte in /etc/init.d/ so verändert:

```
start() {

        checkconfig || return 1

        ebegin "Starting apache2"

        [ -f /var/log/apache2/ssl_scache ] && rm /var/log/apache2/ssl_scache

        [ -f /usr/lib/apache2/build/envvars ] && . /usr/lib/apache2/build/envvars

        env -i PATH=$PATH /sbin/start-stop-daemon --quiet \

                --start --startas /usr/sbin/apache2 \

                --pidfile ${PIDFILE} -- -k start ${APACHE2_OPTS} &

        eend $?

}

```

Außerdem mounte ich alles, was ich nicht sofort brauche mit einem Script, welches ich in /etc/conf.d/local.start eintragen habe.

Auch wieder mit einem "&", damit es gleich weitergeht.

Danaben hab ich dann halt noch paraleles starten an, und modules_update ist auch schön schnell, hab ein Patch eingespielt, den es hier irgendwo gibt.

Guckt einfach mal nach Bootchart hier im Forum, da findet man einiges. (z.b. auch schnelleres starten von X usw..)

swsusp(2) funktioniert bei mir leider nicht mit diesen dämlichen Nvidia-Treibern nicht, weil die nicht deaktiviert werden können.

Aber ohne dreht sich der Lüfter  meiner GraKa zu laut und ohne hat auch nicht geklappt (hab mir dafür extra nen i386-Gentoo erstellt, normal hab ich amd64er)

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Thu Dec 20, 2012 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anarcho

Ja, wahrscheinlich 10 femtosekunden...

Mal im ernst, bei den 3 Zeilen Script die verarbeitet werden? Wo willst du denn da noch Zeit sparen?

----------

## TheSmallOne

-–- gelöscht -–-Last edited by TheSmallOne on Thu Dec 20, 2012 3:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## hoschi

 *Libby wrote:*   

> Die Minute wird ja wohl jeder Zeit haben, oder?!

 

Habe ich ja geschrieben,

nur ist es doch wesentlich angenehmer schneller booten zu können, oder nicht?! Man darf sich ja auch etwas Luxus leisten  :Very Happy: 

Und manchmal muss es eben schnell gehen, wenn man mal wieder viel zu spät auf dem Server zum Clanwar erscheint, oder so schnell wie möglich eine Kundenkarte gesperrt werden muss. Es schadet nicht, es macht es angenehm, und es macht die ganze Sache zumindest Anfangs schneller - Linux ist glaube ich reif genug, für Detail Verbesserungen, zumindest kommt es mir doch etwas albern vor den halben Boot-Prozess mit Shell-Script abzuklappern, flexibilität könnte man auch mit Konfiugrationsdatein erreichen - Flexiblität und Schnelligkeit auf einmal, that's the way of Linux, und dürfte immo die Optimallösung darstellen.

Der Austsch der Shell-Scripte durch C(++) Binarys dürfte sogar ein vergleichsweise ein Kinderspiel zu Projekten wie NPTL oder Preemption - minimaler Aufwand, und dabei flexibler + schneller als Windoof?! Was wollt ihr den noch, Maoam?!

<ironie>Klar bootet Windows schneller, muss es ja auch, stürzt schließlich oft ab, da muss man den Zeitverlust ausgleichen</ironie>

----------

## HeadbangingMan

Ein interessanter Ansatz wäre da dieses Linux-BIOS-Projekt http://www.linuxbios.org/ hat sich aber anscheinend schon länger nix mehr getan. Dadurch ließe sich auch Zeit sparen.

----------

## amne

Ausschalten: echo 4 > /proc/acpi/sleep

Einschalten: 

```
[*] Power Management support

[*]   Software Suspend (EXPERIMENTAL)

(/dev/SWAP) Default resume partition
```

Funktioniert auf meinem Notebook wunderbar, bis auf die Kleinigkeit, dass nachher die Uhr nicht stimmt (also mal schnell synchronisieren) und die Netzwerkkarte sich komplett aufhängt wenn der Usb-Support als Modul kompiliert wurde (Hat imho ja nicht viel miteinander zu tun  :Wink: ).

----------

## hoschi

Software-Suspend ist eben nicht neu Hochfahren - auch wenn es genial ist  :Smile: 

Mein IE hat einen Fehler, installier links2...bla?!

Ich sollte trotzdem mal damit spielen, für was habe ich mein Abit (da war nicht viel mit ACPI zu holen...) gegen ein Asus getauscht  :Very Happy: 

----------

## ossi

man hoschi, ist doch sooooo einfach ! 

Schalte die kiste halt 20 sec früher an  :Laughing:  

----------

## DarKRaveR

 *HeadbangingMan wrote:*   

> Ein interessanter Ansatz wäre da dieses Linux-BIOS-Projekt http://www.linuxbios.org/ hat sich aber anscheinend schon länger nix mehr getan. Dadurch ließe sich auch Zeit sparen.

 

Hatte neulich eine Diskussion mit nem Linxuadvocat, der genau so etwas gerne hätte, ich sehe es allerdings als vergebene Liebesmühe in Zeiten von EFI - Wäre mal ne Sache, daß das endlich auf den Desktop MArkt gepusht wird. Ganz ehrlich, mich nervts wie Sau, daß man nicht remote ins 'BIOS' kann um es zu tweaken ... Oder kein Serial Terminal vor dem BootProzess haben kann (außer bei ganz wenigen Boards)

----------

## hoschi

 *ossi wrote:*   

> man hoschi, ist doch sooooo einfach ! 
> 
> Schalte die kiste halt 20 sec früher an  

 

/dev/wurmloch - mit Zeitverschiebung im Raumkontinum  :Very Happy: 

----------

## amne

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Software-Suspend ist eben nicht neu Hochfahren - auch wenn es genial ist 
> 
> 

 

Das stimmt schon, aber es erspart dir die Initscripte und der Rechner ist bei Suspend to Disk genau so aus wie wenn du ihn normal runterfährst.  :Wink: 

----------

## c07

 *Anarcho wrote:*   

> Mal im ernst, bei den 3 Zeilen Script die verarbeitet werden? Wo willst du denn da noch Zeit sparen?

 

Das Problem ist weniger das Skript selber als vielmehr die vielen Prozesse, die sie meistens erzeugen. Es gibt aber auch sonst einzelne Zeilen, die enormen Aufwand (in Relation zum Nutzen) bedeuten (u.U. schon die unnötige Expansion von einem "*", womöglich in einer Schleife).

Grundsätzlich halt ich es aber auch für eine Unsitte, Skripts für Sachen zu verwenden, wo die Anwendungszeit sehr viel größer als die Entwicklungszeit ist. Ähnliches gilt für ausschließlich textbasierte Konfigurationsdateien, die erst aufwendigen Unfug mit sed, grep u.Ä. nötig machen. Und Hotplugging im Speziellen und PnP im Allgemeinen ist mir sowieso suspekt, obwohl es einige (wenige) nützliche Anwendungen dafür gibt.

----------

## Fabiolla

Hallo, 

Hier klick sind einige Tipps zusammengefasst, wie man das System und auch die Bootzeit optimieren kann. Es ist in diesem Thread auch das angesprochene Anpassen der Initscripts vorhanden. Alle Optimierungen würd' ich nicht übernehmen - selbst hat ich die Initscripts angepasst, die Bootzeit konnte dadurch schon um Einiges verkürzt werden.

lg

----------

## hoschi

nice - das wird getestet

thx

----------

## R4miu5

Wie viel schneller gings danach?

wenn jemand zeit und muÃe hat kann er dass ja mal auf deutsch Ã¼bersetzen. ich kann zwar englisch aber bei meinem (endlich nach 2 wochen) lauffÃ¤higen system will ich (zumindest im moment) noch nichts riskieren

aber ich brauche auch so zum hochfahren nur 47s das ist deutlich weniger als unter win

----------

## l3u

Also wegen Bootzeit brauche ich mich, seitdem ich Gentoo benutze, eigentlich nicht zu beschweren.

Von GRUB aus bis ich bei KDM mein Paßwort eingeben kann braucht ...

... SuSE 9.0 58 Sekunden

... Gentoo 38 Sekunden.

Vom Eingeben des Paßworts, bis dann KDE komplett gestartet ist, braucht ...

... SuSE 9.0 24 Sec

... Gentoo 20 Sec.

Macht insgesamt:

SuSE 9.0: 1 Min, 22 Sec.

Gentoo: 58 Sec.

... was will man mehr?!

----------

